# Race Face Deus XC Kurbel für Vielfahrer



## Isar2 (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich muß, nachdem meine alte Kurbel nun engültig verschlissen ist und sich neue Kettenblätter nicht mehr lohnen eine neue Kurbel an mein Bike schrauben.
Meine Wahl nach erstmal optischen Gesichtspunkten ´wäre die Race Face Deus XC Kubelgarnitur mit Innenlager.Nun meine Frage, gibt es mit der Kurbel irgentwelche Probleme in Sachen Haltbarkeit? Ich bin Vielfahrer mit ca 11´000Km pro Jahr und das Ding sollte schon halten. Bisher bin ich XTR gefahren und die Lager hielten schon einige tausend KM.
Benötigt man für die Montage ein spezielles Werkzeug ?

Danke für eure Erfahrungswerte !!

Servus,Isar2


----------



## clemson (8. Mai 2006)

Suchfunktion
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=128292&highlight=deus

da steht so einiges drinnen...wie das mit der aktuellen aussieht guate frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

